
Learning CSS in a Day? Easy, Build a Pokedex - ToucanToco
http://toucantoco.com/blog/learning-css-easy-build-pokedex/
======
Charlesmigli
Is the code available on Github ?

~~~
ToucanToco
Yes you can find it at the end of the article ;)

